# Starting Freelance Photography Again



## Rseider (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey there!

So, I've recently set up a shootproof account. I'm on my trial right now but will be paying to continue to use it soon. I've found it to be pretty great....ANYWAY....

I would consider myself an Advanced Photographer (I own a Canon EOS 7D and several pieces of photography equipment fyi but I know the equipment does not make the photographer). I'm not sure the difference between Advanced Photographer or a professional really. It's got to be more than just taking photos for work. I do have a minor in photography and have been taking photographs for 12 years. More high quality for the last 6 or 7 as I've gotten better and minored in photography in college. 

SO...here I am asking for tips on how to run myself a freelance photography business. That means, no physical location and just here and there. I'm not interested in doing photography for a set amount of hours per week as, for me, it would take the fun out of it. 

What I would like to know is:
1. Help pricing prints via shootproof. How much is too much for say a 4x6 or an 8x10 print? And will people even buy them if I were to make the digitals free?
2.I want to charge a rate per hour for photo sessions like portrait sessions. I have a portrait session coming up. Suggestions on rate/hour for an Advanced Photographer (I don't necessarily feel comfortable charging professional rates)? I was thinking somewhere between $60 to $100. Not sure if that's too much or too little? I would be charging for the time to take the photos and then (although would be unwritten in the contract) the time it takes to edit them and upload them and all. So I am aware that one hour could turn into two or three hours of work (which is really what I'm charging for).
3. Tips for contracts? I found what I think to be a good one for portrait photography at this link:
Portrait Photography Agreement - Free Sample Contract
I tailored it a bit to include gas reimbursement (as per the going rate in the state I work in) and other advanced expenses.
4. Should pricing differ based on the type of photography? Like, say for example, photographing humans is easier than photographing animals. So, would it be fair to ask for more to say, photograph someones pets/them with their pets? After all, not all pets can be controlled (especially cats). Or like say, doing an event (party, wedding, etc.) instead of just a portrait session?

If seeing some of my work would help you please go to my Facebook page (that's where most of my work is): Rachael Seider Photography

OH...and if it helps:
I don't have backdrops or lighting. I have my Canon EOS 7D, a wide angel lens, and a telephoto lens. Then some macro attachments including light ring and such. And some filters. The list goes on. But what I'm saying, for example, is that with portrait photography I don't have a studio or studio equipment. That means photographing people basically anywhere. Should that effect the price?

Thank you for taking the time to read!!! I know it's a lot.  I am really hoping to benefit from someones advice or comments here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 16, 2019)

Okay...  Umm...  where to start?

First, do you have insurance?  Business license(s)?  Tax Numbers?  Any other permits/requirements of your municipal, state, and/or federal governments?  This is step one.  Yes, it's going to cost you a few hundred dollars, but it will cost you so, sooooooo much more if you don't have it and need it later.  Assuming that you're squared away on that front the next step is tempering your expectations.  

Your chances of selling a print of a peacock, sunset, or bunny-wabbit to anyone other than a friend or relative are somewhere just south of notafrigginchanceinhell!  That's not a comment on your work, but rather a comment on the saturation of the market.  There are tens of millions of everyone of those images, some better, some worse, that anyone who wants one can get for free.  

If you want to actually make money in photography, you have two choices:  (1) Sell your gear (your best and only guaranteed way to actually make money); or (2) Shoot what people pay for:  People or products.  Weddings, events, portraits, business portraits (headshots), etc.  To do this, you need gear and you need to know how to use it.  A basic lighting set up, grip gear, wide to telephoto fast glass...  The current fashion is for outdoor portraits, but don't for a second think that means you don't need light.  I generally use just as many lights on an outdoor shoot as I do in the studio.  There are some very successful ambient light photographers (Member @DanOstergren here is one), but that's something that takes a lot of skill and practice.  

If you're using different skills and equipment for different work, it's fair to charge a different price.  I charge a flat rate of $125 an hour for commercial work (product photography, etc), and $175 for a business portrait session or a one-hour family session.  When it comes to pricing prints, you need to determine a fixed price, of $X per square inch.  However, before that you need to know how to set your prices.  To do that, you need your CODB (Cost of doing business).  This is a total of all your expenses from fuel, insurance, equipment, etc to your business licence and money put aside for new equipment when needed.  Add to this your desired profit and then divide by the number of hours you work, and...  that's your per hour charge.


----------



## Designer (Jul 30, 2019)

Jennifer Lockman said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new here
> 
> ...


Hi, Jennifer Lockman, and welcome to the forums!  Since you are new here, I will gently offer this;

You should start your own threads, and the first one might be in the "Welcomes" forum.  We are very friendly and helpful here, so please do not take offense.

As you to your question, here is my best advice: Learn how to organize, start, and run a small business.  You have got to know how to run a profitable business (in general) for your photography business to succeed.

Making outstanding photographs adds another layer of complexity to the idea of running a small business, but it can be done.  All of it can be learned and accomplished, as long as you have the desire to learn and work hard.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 30, 2019)

Basic stuff here........

How To Make Money Through Freelance Photography


----------

